# Boots



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I am in need of a new pair of hunting boots for winter. I have a pair that I can still use for fall and early spring, but I need a pair for when it's cold. They will be used in the high country as well on the plains in snow and winter conditions. I am not so worried about camo on hunting boots. I am more worried about functionality and comfort. So far I have been looking at two choices. Both have their good and bad points and both of course have the one guy that wrote a review because he destroyed his boots, but blames it on the company that made the boots.

#1 - LL Bean Snow Boots, waterproof, rated to -45, lifetime warranty, ok tread

#2 - Sorel Conquest boots, water proof, rated to -40, 1 year warranty, good tread/ better traction

If anyone has any others I should look at, please let me know.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought a pair of Kenetrek boots that are not insulated for nice weather use and found out they are the best boot I have ever had. I have had Red Wings, Rockys, Danners Irish Setters, and a few others. To date I would have to say the Kenetrek boots are the most comfortable to walk in over rough ground. They have a fiberglass piece in the bottom that makes them very rigid so it takes a lot to break them in but they are worth every cent they cost. They are very expensive boots though. If you have the money, I would highly recommend you look at them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Baffin boots, best liner out there, though I don't like how they have changed the composition of there sole material but all companies have gone off shore and done it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree Hassel, I like my Baffin's, I don't where them a whole lot except when I really need them. But my feet have never been cold and they are comfortable.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't have to wear socks with them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have a boot but need new liners I pick Wiggys, they are made in Colorado. You can put them in about anything with liners that are removable and they work the best of anything I have used. I went to Nicks boots and have been wearing them ever scince.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> If you have a boot but need new liners I pick Wiggys, they are made in Colorado. You can put them in about anything with liners that are removable and they work the best of anything I have used. I went to Nicks boots and have been wearing them ever scince.


 I went to there site and they have liners that went over the boot, do you have better info on them ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The key for me has been to get boots large enough so that you can put on 2 pairs of *good* wool socks for extreme cold protection. Some good choices already mentioned.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> The key for me has been to get boots large enough so that you can put on 2 pairs of *good* wool socks for extreme cold protection. Some good choices already mentioned.


 Been down that road a few times, I've still have some socks still in pkg. that are 90% wool that I don't need since I started using the baffin boots.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

hassell said:


> I went to there site and they have liners that went over the boot, do you have better info on them ?


Wiggys have the over boot and I have a set I use in the deer stand when I hunt in Ohio and they work pretty good but are not made for walking very far, mainl;y for when you get some where and want something while you are inactive.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> Wiggys have the over boot and I have a set I use in the deer stand when I hunt in Ohio and they work pretty good but are not made for walking very far, mainl;y for when you get some where and want something while you are inactive.


That's what I thought.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a friend who loves his snow machine and he says Baffin boots are the best, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess I am like Don and dont care to be out in the cold for a long period anymore. My way to keep warm feet is a Dewars and a warm fire, lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a pair of Rocky's that I wear. One size over and merino wool socks. I like to hit the outdoors when you step outside and your nostrils freeze shut. Then I know the coyotes are hungry.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Columbia makes some pretty good affordable boots that are often available at sierra trading post at heavy discounts. I tried on a pair of kennetreks that a friend had, truely amazing boots but can't spend $500 on boots right now. I make due with some columbia boots in the really cold and some Lowa boots when not so cold, both bought at Sierra trading post


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

mickey boots for me when its cold


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone on PT has used these ThermaCELL heated insoles that are remotely controlled temperature adjustable.

The link: http://thinkingafield.org/2016/12/thermacell-proflex-heated-insoles-bluetooth-control.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Just wondering if anyone on PT has used these ThermaCELL heated insoles that are remotely controlled temperature adjustable.
> 
> The link: http://thinkingafield.org/2016/12/thermacell-proflex-heated-insoles-bluetooth-control.html


 Ha was just reading about them yesterday but no I haven't used them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To save money and knowing what I know about boots and liners I've bought the baffin liners with their insoles and then went looking for a good used outer at charity places , etc. or check out snowmobile clubs that sometime have swap meets, I picked up a good outer for 5 bucks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

ThermaCELL boot warmers have been on the market for years but they keep inventing upgrades. Now they can be controlled by phones! Plus the rechargeable batteries are actually part of the cushioned soles.

Not Baffin but I'd bet they'd keep the tootsies toasty on the ice and with extra batteries they could make expensive sense for extended sits.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> ThermaCELL boot warmers have been on the market for years but they keep inventing upgrades. Now they can be controlled by phones! Plus the rechargeable batteries are actually part of the cushioned soles.
> 
> Not Baffin but I'd bet they'd keep the tootsies toasty on the ice and with extra batteries they could make expensive sense for extended sits.


 I agree.


----------

